# MY FAVORITE ONE!!!!!!



## bobcycles (Nov 15, 2017)

I am saving up for this bike right now!

and how did he KNOW?  This bike had been in my dreams!!!

It is THE one!

Even the seat matches !! 
I'm going to liquidate my redline hotwheels collection
and sell of a few Fender Strats and Teles...
Hope no one beats me to the Buy it Now!

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=322878215122








such a nice example a PRE☆WAR☆VINTAGE☆BIKE☆SKIP TOOTH☆SCHWINN APPROVED☆RARE☆OLD☆DRIVABLE☆MENS☆Bicycle

seems like a stand up seller....a few typos here and there but no ones perfect!

I love his 4 step packing regimen!

It's pretty much EXACTLY what I do with the bodies
before I drive them up to the Angeles National Forest!

So cool!


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 15, 2017)

Yep that idiot has had that listed for months. I'm pretty sure people have contacted him and let him know the deal but stupidity is a barrier to reason...


----------



## Boris (Nov 15, 2017)

Right now, my head is so filled with "collectors dreams", that I can't fit anymore in. But when I free up a little bit of space, this "collectors dream" will fall right into line.


----------



## MantonSmith (Nov 15, 2017)

Worth every penny! Comes from a non-smoking home, no bad odors here!


----------



## oskisan (Nov 15, 2017)

Perhaps the reason for its $4k price tag is the following 5 reasons:

1) Schwinn
2) Pre-War
3) Skip Tooth
4) Men's
5) Rideable

This just goes to prove and any old Schwinn is worth a TON of money... Especially if it is rideable.
BTW: Has anyone reached out to him to find out if he is buying any old Schwinns?


----------



## bobcycles (Nov 15, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Yep that idiot has had that listed for months. I'm pretty sure people have contacted him and let him know the deal but stupidity is a barrier to reason...





LOL.......EYE have contacted him....
wanna hear it? here it goes....


To: redsalt1455
Subject: Other: *******r sent a message about ☛PRE☆WAR☆VINTAGE☆BIKE☆SKIP TOOTH☆SCHWINN APPROVED☆RARE☆OLD☆DRIVABLE☆MENS☆Bicycle #322878215122
Sent Date: Nov-15-17 01:07:54 PST



*Dear redsalt1455,*

Your bike is incredible and I need to own this. How could you get it safely to
Los Angeles California and is there such thing as a courier service
who could drive it to my home? I would pay gas, time and even 
hotels as I understand it's long journey. Please let me know...
this would be the best X-mas present to me! I am hoping no
one buys the bike in the time I get a response. Thank you!

1571 characters left

=============================================================


*Dear *******

Thank you for your inquiry. 

We do not believe that there is a courier service that can deliver the bicycle to you. We also do not offer a courier service ourselves, as we want to minimize the expense for our customers. 

Our procedure when selling vintage bicycles is to use UPS ground service and ship the bicycle (partially disassembled) in a standard bicycle box. For the protection of the bicycle, we make sure to use plenty protective cushioning foam in the packing process.

Let us know what you think,

- redsalt1455


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*New message to: redsalt1455*


*I think I want a personal courier for a bike of this stature. If anything
were to happen to it I'd be heart broken to the point of distraught.
You need to find a suitable responsible private courier...someone 
maybe looking for an excuse to 'see the country' and enjoy a nice
long road trip to california in the company of an extremely desirable
and rare vintage bicycle. Please get back to me, ready to hit the 
Buy it Now ...*


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Nov 15, 2017)

LOL!


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 15, 2017)

oskisan said:


> Perhaps the reason for its $4k price tag is the following 5 reasons:
> 
> 1) Schwinn
> 2) Pre-War
> ...



 Actually he says it's "drivable" not rideable. Big difference. That's why it's so expensive.


----------



## oskisan (Nov 15, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> Actually he says it's "drivable" not rideable. Big difference. That's why it's so expensive.




Hahahaha... Should be double the price!


----------



## vincev (Nov 15, 2017)

Packed in a clean plastic bag !! Beats the hell out of the dirty bags.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 15, 2017)

These are the kind of people I like to meet in person just for the sheer entertainment value! Way to go Bob--I'd keep yanking that chain... V/r Shawn


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 15, 2017)

oskisan said:


> Perhaps the reason for its $4k price tag is the following 5 reasons:
> 
> 1) Schwinn
> 2) Pre-War
> ...




*SALE!!!  Drivable Pre World War 2 Bike!*

*Actual bike pictured!*

*COLLECTOR DREAM!*

*HARD TO FIND ITEM!

__________________________________________________________________________________________________
*
No, you got that wrong. It's freaking DRIVEABLE! Now tell me how rare is a bike where you can drive it?


----------



## robert bell (Nov 15, 2017)

it's not even a $20 bike!!!, some good meds!


----------



## Nashman (Nov 17, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Yep that idiot has had that listed for months. I'm pretty sure people have contacted him and let him know the deal but stupidity is a barrier to reason...



Too funny....... I know selling all your cool stuff hurts Bob, but ya gottsa do what you gotsa do.........


----------



## bricycle (Nov 17, 2017)

Oh Brother....


----------

